# Big Boy Pants



## SpotandStalk (Nov 29, 2014)

Apparently the SEC didn't get the memo.



You better put on your big boy pants when playing the ACC. Those "cupcakes" FSU has been escaping all year just put the sweep on the SEC.


Congrats to the teams that won today. Tech fans, see y'all in the ACC (National Championship) title game. It should be a good one!


----------



## BobSacamano (Nov 29, 2014)

Yep! Big time.


----------



## bullgator (Nov 29, 2014)

No doubt about it, today was the ACCs day. Enjoy it....


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Nov 29, 2014)

SpotandStalk said:


> Apparently the SEC didn't get the memo.
> 
> 
> 
> ...






Hilarious


----------



## HOGDOG76 (Nov 29, 2014)

238-139


----------



## chocolate dog (Nov 29, 2014)

BROWNING7WSM said:


> Hilarious



Truth. And apparently the truth hurts you


----------



## Old Dead River (Nov 29, 2014)

didn't fsu just beat one of the worst teams in the sec by 4 points?


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Nov 29, 2014)

chocolate dog said:


> Truth. And apparently the truth hurts you



Another hilarious post.  Y'all really are on a roll


----------



## Old Dead River (Nov 29, 2014)

that ain't exactly something to beat your chest about...


----------



## MadMallard (Nov 29, 2014)

Call me when you get 7 in a row


----------



## alaustin1865 (Nov 29, 2014)

You ACC boys live it up, you deserve it. First time you have swept since 2000.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Nov 29, 2014)

bullgator said:


> No doubt about it, today was the ACCs day. Enjoy it....



The Gators played tough today. It's much better when those games are close like that. 

See y'all next year.


----------



## chocolate dog (Nov 29, 2014)

Old Dead River said:


> didn't fsu just beat one of the worst teams in the sec by 4 points?



Yes, the same "one of the worst teams in the SEC" that walked all over these Mutt fans precious Mutts.

Gotta love it. Watch them all pile on the Jacket bandwagon now. Another team that beat them. 

A win is a win. Period


----------



## SpotandStalk (Nov 29, 2014)

BROWNING7WSM said:


> Hilarious


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Nov 29, 2014)

Old Dead River said:


> that ain't exactly something to beat your chest about...



Just let them think they've accomplished something.  Most are democrats anyways.


----------



## maker4life (Nov 29, 2014)

Old Dead River said:


> didn't fsu just beat one of the worst teams in the sec by 4 points?



Your team is garbage. Its always been garbage, it will always be garbage. It doesn't matter what Finebaum tells you y'all are still garbage.


----------



## Jetjockey (Nov 30, 2014)

Isnt the SEC suppose to be the bestest conference in the whole wide world?  What's the world coming to?  The best team from the East loses to the worst team in the Big-10, and then getting swept by the ACC yesterday?  Is that how the bestest conference in the whole wide world Rolls?


----------



## Georgia Hard Hunter (Nov 30, 2014)

No doubt then ACC carried the day, enjoy your time in the sun.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Nov 30, 2014)

Jetjockey said:


> Isnt the SEC suppose to be the bestest conference in the whole wide world?  What's the world coming to?  The best team from the East loses to the worst team in the Big-10, and then getting swept by the ACC yesterday?  Is that how the bestest conference in the whole wide world Rolls?



Yesterday just goes to show that FSU or any of the good one loss teams would run the table in the SEC East.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Nov 30, 2014)

Georgia Hard Hunter said:


> No doubt then ACC carried the day, enjoy your time in the sun.



Congrats on winning the Egg Bowl yesterday. The Rebels flat out put a whooping on em.


----------



## 308fan (Nov 30, 2014)

You mean the SEC L"east"


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Nov 30, 2014)




----------



## elfiii (Nov 30, 2014)

You gotta love it. The ACC has one good day against the SEC and now they are the kings of the world.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Nov 30, 2014)

elfiii said:


> You gotta love it. The ACC has one good day against the SEC and now they are the kings of the world.



Not kings of the world by any stretch. 

Just pointing out how lousy the sec east really is this year. I just wish FSU had the opportunity to play in such a weak division.


----------



## 308fan (Nov 30, 2014)

elfiii said:


> You gotta love it. The ACC has one good day against the SEC and now they are the kings of the world.



We hear how we suck and the sec can show up and beat,any team in the acc year round


----------



## rex upshaw (Nov 30, 2014)

SpotandStalk said:


> Not kings of the world by any stretch.
> 
> Just pointing out how lousy the sec east really is this year. I just wish FSU had the opportunity to play in such a weak division.



The east is pretty bad this year and you guys barely squeaked by one of the worst.


----------



## Matthew6 (Nov 30, 2014)

Old Dead River said:


> that ain't exactly something to beat your chest about...



neither is being a miss st fan.


----------



## 308fan (Nov 30, 2014)

rex upshaw said:


> The east is pretty bad this year and you guys barely squeaked by one of the worst.



Gators pounded uga like gt did


----------



## elfiii (Nov 30, 2014)

SpotandStalk said:


> Just pointing out how lousy the sec east really is this year.



No argument there. The East was pitiful this year. Next year doesn't look much better.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Nov 30, 2014)

rex upshaw said:


> The east is pretty bad this year and you guys barely squeaked by one of the worst.



In a rivalry game that most here had us picked to lose.

I'll take an ugly win over a pretty loss any day. I honestly don't see how we've made it this far with these ugly wins but it is what it is. I just hope we can put together complete games to end the season.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Nov 30, 2014)

elfiii said:


> No argument there. The East was pitiful this year. Next year doesn't look much better.



I still find it hard to believe Mizzou has won the east 2 straight years. 


Good luck to y'all Dawgs the rest of the way.


----------



## elfiii (Nov 30, 2014)

SpotandStalk said:


> I still find it hard to believe Mizzou has won the east 2 straight years.
> 
> 
> Good luck to y'all Dawgs the rest of the way.



It's a head scratcher for sure. The bottom line is they found a way to win conference games and we didn't.

Good luck to you Noles. You're going to need it against Tech. They are a solid team and they got that option attack mojo working.

BTW, the ranking system is bogus. FSU is the only undefeated team in the land. How can they be ranked third behind two 1 loss teams? Now there's a head scratcher!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Nov 30, 2014)

elfiii said:


> It's a head scratcher for sure. The bottom line is they found a way to win conference games and we didn't.
> 
> Good luck to you Noles. You're going to need it against Tech. They are a solid team and they got that option attack mojo working.
> 
> BTW, the ranking system is bogus. FSU is the only undefeated team in the land. How can they be ranked third behind two 1 loss teams? Now there's a head scratcher!



Yep this is a stout Tech team. I just hope Winston doesn't have another "career" day. I feel good about our chances with Cook in the backfield and our group of receivers. It will be another close game.


I can see the playoff committee really making some folks mad in the future.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Nov 30, 2014)

elfiii said:


> . FSU is the only undefeated team in the land. How can they be ranked third behind two 1 loss teams? Now there's a head scratcher!



Head scratcher nothing.   It's no secret the acc is the weakest power 5 and has been forever.  Even the idiots on the committee see it.


----------



## elfiii (Nov 30, 2014)

SpotandStalk said:


> Yep this is a stout Tech team. I just hope Winston doesn't have another "career" day. I feel good about our chances with Cook in the backfield and our group of receivers. It will be another close game.
> 
> 
> I can see the playoff committee really making some folks mad in the future.



The Noles D is going to have to get lots of 3 and outs on the bees. They have taken a "West Coast Gimmick" offensive scheme and turned it into a profitable business.

I predict the BCS playoff system is short lived. Division 1A CFB is the only sport where W-L doesn't mean much. Everywhere else W-L is the coin of the realm and there is a real playoff system. The 4 team playoff is the worst of all worlds.


----------



## RipperIII (Nov 30, 2014)

Jetjockey said:


> Isnt the SEC suppose to be the bestest conference in the whole wide world?  What's the world coming to?  The best team from the East loses to the worst team in the Big-10, and then getting swept by the ACC yesterday?  Is that how the bestest conference in the whole wide world Rolls?



Eastern division,...


----------



## Twiggbuster (Nov 30, 2014)

Hope Jackets rally around their team and send more than a couple hundred up to Charlotte .
Team deserves support.


----------



## Marlin_444 (Nov 30, 2014)

Never take them off!!! 

Mizz up next, hope to see Alabama play the mighty ACC's anointed leaders FSU...

Roll Tide...


----------



## Jetjockey (Nov 30, 2014)

elfiii said:


> It's a head scratcher for sure. The bottom line is they found a way to win conference games and we didn't.
> 
> Good luck to you Noles. You're going to need it against Tech. They are a solid team and they got that option attack mojo working.
> 
> BTW, the ranking system is bogus. FSU is the only undefeated team in the land. How can they be ranked third behind two 1 loss teams? Now there's a head scratcher!



Simple, they've squeaked out almost every win and haven't played very well against not very good competition.  We finally have a ranking system that looks at the quality of the wins or losses, schedules, the play on the field, and gets rid of the bogus East Coast Bias. 






elfiii said:


> The Noles D is going to have to get lots of 3 and outs on the bees. They have taken a "West Coast Gimmick" offensive scheme and turned it into a profitable business.
> 
> I predict the BCS playoff system is short lived. Division 1A CFB is the only sport where W-L doesn't mean much. Everywhere else W-L is the coin of the realm and there is a real playoff system. The 4 team playoff is the worst of all worlds.



Wins and losses mean everything.  And so do the qualities of those wins and losses.  Finally the college football poll that matters is not as much of a popularity contest, and actually looks at the game as its played on the field.


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Nov 30, 2014)

Twiggbuster said:


> Hope Jackets rally around their team and send more than a couple hundred up to Charlotte .
> Team deserves support.



Are you going?  Did you go in 2012?  There were a whole lot more than a couple hundred of us then and there will be a whole lot more than a couple hundred this time.


----------



## elfiii (Nov 30, 2014)

Jetjockey said:


> Simple, they've squeaked out almost every win and haven't played very well against not very good competition.  We finally have a ranking system that looks at the quality of the wins or losses, schedules, the play on the field, and gets rid of the bogus East Coast Bias.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That's a bunch of Left Coast Liberal Wealth Distribution Hooey. In every other league and level of play #1 in football is the team with the most wins. Period. They also have a real playoff system and the team that wins the championship game is the champion. Period. Even Pop Warner does it that way. There isn't any "voting" for #1. #1 is #1. Period. This is America, not Europe and that's how we roll.

FSU is the only undefeated team in the nation. They are #1. Period. Everything else is just Left Coast Liberal Hooey.


----------



## bullgator (Nov 30, 2014)

SpotandStalk said:


> Just pointing out how lousy the sec east really is this year. I just wish FSU had the opportunity to play in such a weak division.



They had their chance but Saint Bobby wouldn't do it. Spurrier tried getting FSU to join the SEC 20+ years ago. Bowden wanted an easier path to the NC.
I believe most on here picked FSU.....including me .


----------



## SpotandStalk (Nov 30, 2014)

bullgator said:


> They had their chance but Saint Bobby wouldn't do it. Spurrier tried getting FSU to join the SEC 20+ years ago. Bowden wanted an easier path to the NC.
> I believe most on here picked FSU.....including me .



Ol Bobby had a vision that one day the ACC would reign supreme over the SEC. That vision is starting to become a reality.


----------



## bullgator (Nov 30, 2014)

Easy boy....it was just one good weekend, not that big of a deal. OK, maybe for ACC fans it was a big deal.


----------



## Jetjockey (Nov 30, 2014)

elfiii said:


> That's a bunch of Left Coast Liberal Wealth Distribution Hooey. In every other league and level of play #1 in football is the team with the most wins. Period. They also have a real playoff system and the team that wins the championship game is the champion. Period. Even Pop Warner does it that way. There isn't any "voting" for #1. #1 is #1. Period. This is America, not Europe and that's how we roll.
> 
> FSU is the only undefeated team in the nation. They are #1. Period. Everything else is just Left Coast Liberal Hooey.



Then Boise should have been #1 several years back according to your reasoning.  They were the only undefeated team.  So why weren't they #1?


----------



## bullgator (Nov 30, 2014)

Mountain West


----------



## alphachief (Nov 30, 2014)

Here's the real scoop on FSU and the SEC...from the man that knows, Bobby Bowden...

I am asked why we joined the ACC instead of the SEC back in 1992. We were invited to join both conferences the same year. Let me first say that we (FSU) had applied for membership in the SEC for the previous 20 to 25 years but were turned down every time. When we made our decision, the people making those decisions preferred the ACC for academic reasons. 

What part did I play in it? I merely agreed to whatever those responsible decided. I had always been an SEC fan. I did feel, however, that between the SEC and the ACC, the best road to a national title was through the ACC. A national championship was my number one goal every year. The SEC is so tough, top to bottom, that they beat up on each other week after week. In the '90's we played for the national title five times and won two. This proves my point. Plus, FSU won another title last year and may win again this year!


----------



## bullgator (Nov 30, 2014)

Well that settles it......even Bowden agrees with us SEC homers . The SEC is the toughest conference, Saint Bobby said so!


----------



## jiminbogart (Nov 30, 2014)

bullgator said:


> Well that settles it......even Bowden agrees with us SEC homers . The SEC is the toughest conference, Saint Bobby said so!



Is this the BG from Mims?

edit: Nope. That was BigGatorChomp. BG is an attorney from SF IIRC.


----------



## alphachief (Nov 30, 2014)

bullgator said:


> Well that settles it......even Bowden agrees with us SEC homers . The SEC is the toughest conference, Saint Bobby said so!



I tend to read that and think the gators never wanted...and never will want the Noles in the SEC...


----------



## bullgator (Nov 30, 2014)

Not true. Spurrier really tried to get FSU to join the SEC. Personally I'm glad they didn't, FSU recruiting as an SEC team would not be fun to compete against.


----------



## maker4life (Nov 30, 2014)

bullgator said:


> They had their chance but Saint Bobby wouldn't do it. Spurrier tried getting FSU to join the SEC 20+ years ago. Bowden wanted an easier path to the NC.
> I believe most on here picked FSU.....including me .



That is 100% false FSU had petitioned to join the SEC for years and was denied, mainly due to Florida blocking expansion. Only after FSU began talking with the. ACC did they change their tune. That's fact.


----------



## alphachief (Nov 30, 2014)

maker4life said:


> That is 100% false FSU had petitioned to join the SEC for years and was denied, mainly due to Florida blocking expansion. Only after FSU had agreed to join the ACC did they change their tune. That's fact.



This


----------



## maker4life (Nov 30, 2014)

And after reading I see Alphachief had already informed you and you still don't get it.


----------



## alphachief (Nov 30, 2014)

maker4life said:


> And after reading I see Alphachief had already informed you and you still don't get it.



Actually Bobby informed him.  I copied it right off of Bobby's Facebook page.


----------



## rex upshaw (Nov 30, 2014)

alphachief said:


> I tend to read that and think the gators never wanted...and never will want the Noles in the SEC...



From a recruiting standpoint, they'd be foolish to want FSU in the same conference.


----------



## bullgator (Nov 30, 2014)

For whatever reason,...Spurrier tried to get FSU into the SEC. 
According to Bowden, they could have joined the SEC but went the easier route.


----------



## bullgator (Nov 30, 2014)

rex upshaw said:


> From a recruiting standpoint, they'd be foolish to want FSU in the same conference.



Agree. I still don't know why Spurrier wanted them in. He can be a strange bird.


----------



## Rebel Yell (Dec 1, 2014)

BROWNING7WSM said:


> Most are democrats anyways.



Ever heard of the Koch brothers?  They are two of FSU biggest donors.


----------



## alphachief (Dec 1, 2014)

bullgator said:


> For whatever reason,...Spurrier tried to get FSU into the SEC.
> According to Bowden, they could have joined the SEC but went the easier route.



Spurrier and UF did NOT want FSU in the SEC and were lead blockers on keeping them out...until the year we went into the ACC.  I don't fault Spurrier for not wanting us in.  Heck, we still played them every year and in some cases, it was a recruiting advantage to them.  Having said that...there was dang sure some talent that came through FSU in the 90's (and still does) that didnt give a flip about the SEC.  What you all miss is the fact that we have always...and will always maintain an independent attitude when it comes to our program.  We're in the ACC, but we could give a flip about it and the other teams in it.


----------



## elfiii (Dec 1, 2014)

Jetjockey said:


> Then Boise should have been #1 several years back according to your reasoning.  They were the only undefeated team.  So why weren't they #1?



For the same reason FSU isn't #1 - Left Coast Liberal Wealth Distribution Hooey.


----------

